# Let's see herp rooms and cages.....



## eipper (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Due to risk of disease etc I very rarely have people over and are even less likely allow people into our herp room. However you cannot get bugs from photos so.....

*





*


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks amazing. Did it cost much to build or for you to upkeep?


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 19, 2016)

My herp room.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, Waterrat, that looks amazing on its own without the reptiles. What species do you have in there? I'm guessing something tropical like a Green Tree Python?


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 19, 2016)

Good guess.


Oshkii said:


> Wow, Waterrat, that looks amazing on its own without the reptiles. What species do you have in there? I'm guessing something tropical like a Green Tree Python?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 19, 2016)

I've heard about your GTP setups, and have seen them on Crittacam but boy oh boy they are so goddamn impressive!


----------



## eipper (Jul 20, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -

around 30 k total - up keep is fairly easy. Everything is basically fridge panel, aluminium, acrylic- so easy to clean and will last


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 20, 2016)

Waterrat said:


> My herp room.
> 
> View attachment 318593



Showoff Michael ! That has to be the best and healthiest way to keep GTPs! I want to build a hothouse similar to that as soon as I can find an economical way to heat during the winter.

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 20, 2016)

Tank I have built for Red, not amazing but I am proud of it. Splits into three parts (hood, glass and wooden box) for easy transport. Has an infa-red light, a normal light and a ceramic for night.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 20, 2016)

Indoors.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 20, 2016)

Waterrat said:


> My herp room.
> 
> View attachment 318593



Amazing. If I ever own a house, something like this is definitely being built. Absolutely gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 20, 2016)

This is my first real enclosure build. It's nothing special but I sanded the entire thing back and re stained the outside, did three coats of black pond sealant inside for waterproofing and ease of cleanup. 

Winston my RSP will eventually need something bigger but he seems happy enough for now and has a couple of favourite spots he likes to hang out in. 

I also plan to find long hanging vines to run all along the back and side walls to make it more natural looking. 

I've also created a glass terrarium for Pinch the Pink tongue but I won't post pictures of that until it has some greenery in it. 

They have nothing on the other enclosures posted though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 20, 2016)

[MENTION=17341]Stompsy[/MENTION], What do you mean nothing special ??? as far as i am concerned your enclosure is every bit as good as Scott's and Michael's because you built it yourself, every bit of sweat and lost skin that you put into it made an enclosure for your Roughy that shows your love and respect for that snake, i doubt i could build 1 as good as yours mate. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 20, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> [MENTION=17341]Stompsy[/MENTION], What do you mean nothing special ??? as far as i am concerned your enclosure is every bit as good as Scott's and Michael's because you built it yourself, every bit of sweat and lost skin that you put into it made an enclosure for your Roughy that shows your love and respect for that snake, i doubt i could build 1 as good as yours mate. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



Nawww! That's very sweet of you to say and don't get me wrong, I'm very proud of it but like everything, it could always be better/improved on. 

Thank you. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Jul 21, 2016)

King, Gidgee and Pink tongue Skinks


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 21, 2016)

Scott, you may want to reconsider the orientation of your cages, there is this thing called gravity - your snakes may fall down or side ways. Either is not good for their health, vertigo is a 
dangerous experience. LOL


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 19, 2016)

Pinch's enclosure, refurnished. He seems happier and is out and about more often, loves his hammock and is actually eating a decent amount of food. This has made me even more aware of the importance of hidey holes everywhere in an enclosure to make it feel more natural for the animal. 

I've also insulated the sides and back with foam.






Also, here he is devouring a snail.


----------



## Luke_G (Aug 20, 2016)

This is my old setup.... I no longer have the time to maintain a lot of snakes anymore. Just have a couple of snakes left to keep me entertained


----------



## Primo (Aug 20, 2016)

Well, well,,,

Those are hard to compete with. I have a small but finished room in the cellar here and quite enjoy my R & R down here when I can get some solo time.

These are some of my cages. I don't have many "room" shots.

I always provide some moonlight time before blackout at night. 

Its usually the best time to see activity.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 20, 2016)

Large Monitor aviaries, old and new(ish).


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 20, 2016)

imported-varanus said:


> Large Monitor aviaries, old and new(ish).



Wow. They are awesome!! 

Makes me want to build something like that for my sandy!!


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 20, 2016)

Just Do It.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 20, 2016)

That was amazing and now i work for a large Steel merchant and have a welder i too am going to dream large and build big .. i want 2 massive walk-in enclosures for my upcoming monitors and when i get my hands on a Albino Olive python next year.. 
PS: Pls note i blame Smitti and Stompsy for the growing love for monitors


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 20, 2016)

I will be building a similar enclosure for our two sandy's after we move. Got plenty of inspiration from yours, Richard. 
Have you built some new ones?


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 20, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> That was amazing and now i work for a large Steel merchant and have a welder i too am going to dream large and build big [emoji7].. i want 2 massive walk-in enclosures for my upcoming monitors and when i get my hands on a Albino Olive python next year..
> PS: Pls note i blame Smitti and Stompsy for the growing love for monitors [emoji6][emoji108]



I blame Smitti. I've had a love of reptiles for a very long time but never looked into monitors until he came along. So let's just blame him.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 20, 2016)

[MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] I'm innocent I swear!!
[MENTION=41911]imported-varanus[/MENTION] those are off the richter! I want to do the same but it gets too cold here in winter.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 20, 2016)

[MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] you could build a seasonal outdoor enclosure for your flavi, and move it indoors during the winter. We were planning something similar with the Mertens until we decided to move.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks All. Daz/Kaz, I'm working on an aviary style for these Rosies, I'll post some progress pics as I go. Re cold climates, as Pines mentioned seasonal outdoor or connected aviary/ indoor are the go. Hot boxes work well (1st pic) and an insulated shed extension I'm working on (straight into the aviaries above-when finished). Yes, I have no life!.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 20, 2016)

[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] Well I do have various drawings I've done for mobile pits that are meant to be wheeled in the garage for the colder months... I may also be moving soonish so I've put stuff like that on hold until I know what's going on.
[MENTION=41911]imported-varanus[/MENTION] holy crap! That box in the first picture, is that purpose-built or appropriated?


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 20, 2016)

Brumation boxes for the Rosies. I'll partially bury these in a dry spot for over wintering sites (75mm insulated "cooler" boxes-from Bunnings).

- - - Updated - - -

Purpose built. I copied one I'd seen on a thread here a few years ago. Made from recycled cool room panels, $450 all up, which is not bad for piece of mind.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 21, 2016)

My reptile collection is somewhat scattered around the house but the bulk of it is in the living room. The enclosure next to the couch is my Smooth Knob Tail Enclosure. The biggest terrarium has a breeding pair of Spinifex Hopping Mice, next to it is a small blue klick klack which has our Marbled Gecko in it. The terrarium directly next to the tv is for our two Thick Tail Geckos. The other tank in the rumpus room is for our Ridge Tail.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 21, 2016)

+1 to collections scattered about the house. Feeding time keeps you fit with all the walking!


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 22, 2016)

+2 with that one, Smittiferous, lol. When people say reptile rooms, I laugh internally. We also have a reptile house. Monitors in the family room, lounge, and study, pythons in the lounge, beardies in the lounge, and a skink in the spare bedroom.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 22, 2016)

I've clicked a couple of likes on this thread, then decided they're all worthy of credit. Great to see so many herps being pampered, and I'm particularly pleased by the facilities provided by the keepers of large monitors - these animals are so active and intelligent they deserve heaps of room and the very best sort of environment in which to function normally. Congrats to you all!

Jamie


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 22, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> +1 to collections scattered about the house. Feeding time keeps you fit with all the walking!


You have no idea we have to climb a flight of stairs to get to the ridge tail


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 23, 2016)

eipper said:


> View attachment 318641
> View attachment 318640
> King, Gidgee and Pink tongue Skinks


 [MENTION=7935]eipper[/MENTION], Damn Scott, i had to do a handstand to see them properly, i fell off my chair and spilled my cup off coffee into my keyboard, oh well i needed a new 1 anyway.........lol jokes, they look great m8. _( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling_


----------



## Herpo (Aug 23, 2016)

Incredible setups all of you, but [MENTION=20031]Waterrat[/MENTION]...holy crap that's stunning! I to saw you on Crittacam (didn't know it was you on here though) and I was amazed. You pythons are in great shape and your setup is amazing! Congrats, your an inspiration!


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 24, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Incredible setups all of you, but @Waterrat...holy crap that's stunning! I to saw you on Crittacam (didn't know it was you on here though) and I was amazed. You pythons are in great shape and your setup is amazing! Congrats, your an inspiration!



Thank you Herpo, inspiration is the way, not jealousy.


----------



## Herpo (Aug 24, 2016)

Well, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't just a little jealous...


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 28, 2016)

WOW!! How do you get grass to grow on your roof and wall???


----------



## Josch (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi all,

the two sides of my facilities in the basement


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 9, 2016)

Is that an Ikea chair & footrest Josch? I have the same at home here !

Jamie


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thought I don't have the best setup I'm in love with my new hatchie rack and can't wait to fill it this season!! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 9, 2016)

I like how you have it on wheels, kittycat17.


----------



## Wally (Sep 9, 2016)

Some of mine.











And the cheapest room in the house to run.


----------



## Josch (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes Jamie its Ikea, perfect for watching, reading or sometimes for a little nap


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 11, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> I like how you have it on wheels, kittycat17.



That was my main want for it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Lane (Sep 12, 2016)

This is home for the Spencer's


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 13, 2016)

Very impressive, [MENTION=24182]J.Lane[/MENTION]. Do you have a gate in the front for access? And what have you used for flooring?


----------



## J.Lane (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes Pine Family, big gate at the front. Floor is a concrete slab with about 500mm of sand on top.
-Joel


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice work, J.Lane. If you want to cut overnight heating costs, you could replace the CHE with some 15W heat cord inside a hide box, or run it under that half log the CHE's sitting over. Even outside, this will keep temps 10C above ambient (on average) in cooler climates (Adelaide Hills, for example). No need for a thermostat with 15W, just some insulation across the base (styrofoam).


----------



## J.Lane (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice imported-varanus, it very rarely gets turned on. We let them shut down over winter and only put it on for a couple of weeks over that period. Not too cold here in South East Queensland.


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 13, 2016)

No probs. We get a few minus's down here every winter and lots of rain. Outside eventually, I'd imagine?


----------



## eipper (Sep 14, 2016)

Our Spencer's have done to winters in Brisbane with no supplemental heating outside


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 14, 2016)

I've been to Brisbane in winter. It's not in the same league as winters down here in SA.


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 14, 2016)

Spencer's as adults are pretty hardy beasties also, I've kept them outdoors in western Vic without heating, just a metre of sand to dig in. having said that, I prefer to use supp heating these days for piece of mind.


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Man, your spencers setup never gets old IV! Could you get a shot of it all?


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks BF. This was back in the early 90's (some of Greg Fyfe's first hatchies), so I only have these few photo's, unfortunately. It was a disused 5M round concrete water tank on the property, just pulled the corro lid off and filled it with 20 ton of sandpit sand. 2 M walls were difficult to access, and exit, especially with the male in full "food brain" mode.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 15, 2016)

Couple of empty tanks but this is my dedicated herp room. Doesn't really compare to some others though! Great set ups guys!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 15, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Couple of empty tanks but this is my dedicated herp room. Doesn't really compare to some others though! Great set ups guys!



And what do we do with empty tanks? Fill 'em up with more critters, of course!


----------



## mrhoyo (Sep 16, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Couple of empty tanks but this is my dedicated herp room. Doesn't really compare to some others though! Great set ups guys!
> View attachment 319043


I enjoy parquet flooring, never thought of it for the reptile room but may look at it now. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluelindley (Sep 16, 2016)

My almost complete room, just to fix up the sink top and tap, and it'll be all done


----------



## mrhoyo (Sep 16, 2016)

bluelindley said:


> My almost complete room, just to fix up the sink top and tap, and it'll be all done


Looks good, what's being kept in there?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluelindley (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks mrhoyo. Currently have pythons and elapids in there


----------



## mrhoyo (Sep 17, 2016)

bluelindley said:


> Thanks mrhoyo. Currently have pythons and elapids in there


Interesting. What's in the fish tank?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluelindley (Sep 17, 2016)

Yabbies


----------



## Stuart (Dec 3, 2016)

One of my banks of 4


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 4, 2016)

A bank on URS enclosures I used for small monitors and dragons.


----------



## baker (Dec 19, 2016)

My new four bank that I put together over the weekend to upgrade all of my snakes enclosures. I've finally managed to get my reptile room to actually look nice for once. 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 25, 2016)

baker Looks amazing, could you tell us what species you keep in this set of enclosures?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Al I can say is WOW,Varanus you have a VERY nice outdoor enclosure! I can only hope my future outdoor enclosures come close to this


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 12, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> +2 with that one, Smittiferous, lol. When people say reptile rooms, I laugh internally. We also have a reptile house. Monitors in the family room, lounge, and study, pythons in the lounge, beardies in the lounge, and a skink in the spare bedroom.


we have thought about a dedicated reptile room but also like having them throughout the house so we can observe them as we move around,I have what I call the dragon room but they are scattered all through the house,we have many types of dragons,skinks & pythons plus a gillens in 5 different rooms plus the verandah


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 12, 2017)

Since moving, and downsizing our collection, we do have a small reptile room now, as well as some on the verandah, and in the backyard.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have finally bought my house and have no intentions of leaving! so now it is up to whatever my son and I come up with...but we can't decide what to do yet....apart from future outdoor enclosures


----------

